# OLD SCHOOL PPI HELP NEEDED!!!!



## born into this (Jul 4, 2008)

i just picked up my first ppi pc6600... i could use some opinions on what subs this amp can push well. SQ is most important. the new subs are sooo power hungry, not sure which ones would be good matches. IDMAX 10 is first on my list but i'd really like a pair of 8s. come on ppi guys.... help out a guy who knows how good old school ppi really is!!!!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it would push a jensen sub quite nicely.


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm running a JL 10W3V2-2ohm on my PC2100 and it pounds. Honestly, look at what kind of output it does @ 4/2 ohms. Then look at what subs can accept for RMS power, then look at the sensitivity. That is the most important. The higher the sensitivity the louder the sub with less power. Any of the IDQ's should work well.


----------

